# Tablet Zugriff über mtp in kde4

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich wollte auf mein Android 4 Tablet über mtp zugreifen.

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ lsusb

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 2207:0001
```

```

flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg

.....

usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-9.1: reset high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci_hcd
```

```
nano /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules

UBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1949", ATTR{idProduct}=="0007", MODE="0666"
```

Ich habe die Regel angelegt:

nano /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules

```

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{idVendor}=="2207", ATTR{idProduct}=="0001", MODE=="0666"
```

Ist das richtig? Wie weiter?

calibre gibt beispielsweise das aus:

```
calibre 0.9.2 

Linux-3.6.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.1 Linux

('Linux', '3.6.0-gentoo', '#1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 3 11:50:15 CEST 2012')

Python 2.7.3

Linux: ('Gentoo Base System', '2.1', '')

USB devices on system:

[['0x9da', '0x9090', '0x102', u'A4TECH', u'USB Device', u''],

 ['0x46d', '0x9a4', '0x6', u'', u'', u'686E2A10'],

 ['0x2207', '0x1', '0x222', u'unknown', u'EasyPad', u'EasyPad 970']]

Available plugins: ADAM ALEX ALURATEK_COLOR ANDROID ARCHOS7O AVANT AZBOOKA BAMBOOK

BLACKBERRY BOEYE_BDX BOEYE_BEX BOOQ BOOX COBY COOL_ER CYBOOK DBOOK E52

E71X EB511 EB600 EBK52 ECLICTO EDGE EEEREADER ELONEX ESLICK EX124G

FOLDER_DEVICE_FOR_CONFIG GEMEI GER2 HANLINV3 HANLINV5 ILIAD INVESBOOK

IPAPYRUS IREXDR1000 IREXDR800 IRIVER_STORY ITALICA JETBOOK

JETBOOK_COLOR JETBOOK_MINI KINDLE KINDLE2 KINDLE_DX KINDLE_FIRE KOBO

KOBOTOUCH LIBREAIR LUMIREAD MENTOR MOOVYBOOK MTP_DEVICE N516 N770 N810

NEWSMY NEXTBOOK NOOK NOOK_COLOR NUUT2 ODYSSEY ORIZON PALMPRE PDNOVEL

PDNOVEL_KOBO PI2 PICO PLAYBOOK POCKETBOOK301 POCKETBOOK360

POCKETBOOK360P POCKETBOOK602 POCKETBOOK622 POCKETBOOK701 PRS505 PRST1

README S60 SHINEBOOK SMART_DEVICE_APP SNE SOVOS SPECTRA STASH

SUNSTECH_EB700 SWEEX TECLAST_K3 THEBOOK TREKSTOR USER_DEFINED

VELOCITYMICRO WEBOS WEXLER

 

Looking for devices of type: MTP_DEVICE

Known MTP devices connected:

USBDevice(busnum=1, devnum=12, vendor_id=0x2207, product_id=0x0001, bcd=0x0222, manufacturer=unknown, product=EasyPad, serial=EasyPad 970)

Trying to open: USBDevice(busnum=1, devnum=12, vendor_id=0x2207, product_id=0x0001, bcd=0x0222, manufacturer=unknown, product=EasyPad, serial=EasyPad 970)

Opening device failed:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/devices/mtp/unix/driver.py", line 109, in debug_managed_device_detection

    self.open(d, 'debug')

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/devices/mtp/driver.py", line 85, in open

    BASE.open(self, device, library_uuid)

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/devices/mtp/base.py", line 24, in synchronizer

    return func(self, *args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/calibre/calibre/devices/mtp/unix/driver.py", line 177, in open

    connected_device, as_unicode(e)))

OpenFailed: Failed to open USBDevice(busnum=1, devnum=12, vendor_id=0x2207, product_id=0x0001, bcd=0x0222, manufacturer=unknown, product=EasyPad, serial=EasyPad 970): Error: Unable to open raw device.

 

Looking for devices...

 

Devices possibly connected: None 
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon Oct 15, 2012 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

aktuell musst du mit mtpfs oder co arbeiten. es wird aber an einem mtp kio-slave gearbeitet, welches vermutlich mit 4.10 oder 4.9.2 in KDE integriert werden soll.

http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=109621.0

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe kio-mtp-9999.ebuild zu installiert

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=4

KDE_SCM="git"

EGIT_REPONAME="scratch/schmidt/kio-mtp.git"

inherit kde4-base

DESCRIPTION="MTP KIO-Client for KDE"

HOMEPAGE="http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=scratch%2Fschmidt%2Fkio-mtp.git&a=summary"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="4"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug"

DEPEND="

   >=media-libs/libmtp-1.1.3

"

RDEPEND="

   ${DEPEND}

"
```

----------

## Martux

Ich habe gerade das gleiche Problem   :Rolling Eyes: 

Leider kann ich das nicht installieren, egal welches ebuild ich probiere, es wird nicht die neueste Version von https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kio-mtp/activity heruntergeladen  :Sad: 

Klappt das bei Euch denn?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wenn ich das Tablet im mtp Modus anschließe passiert in kde nichts. Habe vielleicht etwas falsch eingerichtet?

kio-mtp-9999.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=4

KDE_SCM="git"

#EGIT_REPONAME="scratch/schmidt/kio-mtp.git"

EGIT_REPONAME="kio-mtp.git"

inherit kde4-base

DESCRIPTION="MTP KIO-Client for KDE"

HOMEPAGE="http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=scratch%2Fschmidt%2Fkio-mtp.git&a=summary"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="4"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug"

DEPEND="

   >=media-libs/libmtp-1.1.3

"

RDEPEND="

   ${DEPEND}

"

#COMMONDEPEND="

#         >=media-libs/libmtp-1.1.3

# "

#DEPEND="

#          ${COMMONDEPEND}

# "
```

----------

## Martux

Du mußt schon im Dolphin "mtp://" eingeben. Funktioniert bei mir aber auch mit libmtp-9999 eigentlich eher gar nicht. Bekomme mmer eine Meldung "Der Prozess für das Protokoll mtp wurde unerwartet beendet."

Wie funktionieren bei Dir denn mtpfs oder jmtpfs? Lol, bei mir auch gar nicht  :Smile: 

An udev oder so habe ich gar nicht rumgefummelt...

Was mich wundert, wenn ich dem download-link im ebuild folge, sehe ich nur: "Projekt scratch/schmidt/kio-mtp.git ungültig". Ich glaube das Projekt ist woanders:

"https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kio-mtp/repository/revisions/1e3963di" Diese Verson kriege ich aber ums verrecken nicht emerged.

----------

## schmidicom

Also ich habe aus dem kde overlay das "kde-misc/kio-mtp-9999" installiert und seit dem kann ich problemlos auf den Speicher meines Samsung Galaxy Nexus zugreifen.

Entweder ich klicke im Popup das direkt nach dem einstecken kommt auf "Open with File Manager" oder ich gehe unter Dolphin auf Netzwerk>MTP Devices>Galaxy Nexus>Interner Speicher

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Martux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was mich wundert, wenn ich dem download-link im ebuild folge, sehe ich nur: "Projekt scratch/schmidt/kio-mtp.git ungültig". Ich glaube das Projekt ist woanders:
> 
> "https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kio-mtp/repository/revisions/1e3963di" Diese Verson kriege ich aber ums verrecken nicht emerged.

 Steht doch in meinem ebuild.

----------

## Martux

@schmidicom: wirklich? Whew! Ich glaube daß das Nexus etwas besser unterstützt wird. Ich versuche das Note2 zum Laufen zu bekommen. Das Popup erscheint bei mir auch, aber wenn ich draufklicke passiert nix.

Dolphin kann mal zugreifen, mal nicht... Sehr absturzfreudig das Ganze.

Schon ätzend daß jetzt MTP benutzt wird... Dauert bestimmt 2 Jahre bis es halbwegs funktioniert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entweder ich klicke im Popup das direkt nach dem einstecken kommt auf "Open with File Manager" oder ich gehe unter Dolphin auf Netzwerk>MTP Devices>Galaxy Nexus>Interner Speicher

 Popup kommt bei mir nicht. Muss ich da noch irgendetwas einrichten (Geräte-Aktionen?). Gerade neu kompilliert und es funktioniert. (Mit Abstürzen).

----------

